# Is spouse IELTS score mandatory before filing the application for permanent residency



## raivishnu (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

Is it mandatory to for spouse to get right IELTS score before applying for permanent residency. Can she apply for spouse PR afterwards?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

if your claiming points for your spouse Skills then IELTS is mandatory...
if you are looking only to add your spouse as a dependent and if your spouse is a graduate she need not write IELTS. If she can get a letter from her college/university that she studied stating that the medium of instruction is English that alone would do..If the CO does not accept then then you can request the CO for time till she writes the IELTS and obtains the results....In my cases I provided a letter from the college my spouse studied and CO accepted the same.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm just wondering, what about all other type of English certificates?
My wife possess a certificate at level B2 from CEFR which is equal to IELTS6.
Even more, now she is learning, and eventually will get CEFR C1 which is equal to IELTS7.5.

Could such a certificate be a proof for spouse functional English?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

kark said:


> if your claiming points for your spouse Skills then IELTS is mandatory...
> if you are looking only to add your spouse as a dependent and if your spouse is a graduate she need not write IELTS. If she can get a letter from her college/university that she studied stating that the medium of instruction is English that alone would do..If the CO does not accept then then you can request the CO for time till she writes the IELTS and obtains the results....In my cases I provided a letter from the college my spouse studied and CO accepted the same.


letter from college/university is enough.

please check this page in skillselect site

Functional English


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> letter from college/university is enough.
> 
> please check this page in skillselect site
> 
> Functional English


yes enough..ofcoure u also need to submit your graduation certificate ..in my experience I did not have a problem when I submitted these docs for my spouse.

Point no 5 of the Link you had sent states this.

evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

kark said:


> yes enough..ofcoure u also need to submit your graduation certificate ..in my experience I did not have a problem when I submitted these docs for my spouse.
> 
> Point no 5 of the Link you had sent states this.
> 
> evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English


kark, as far as i understand, we need to submit evidence for all the information we provide in the application. even for dependents. isn't it?

we are preaparing my spouse educational documents and all the employment documents as well. if so, degree certificate already comes in this list. am i correct?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> kark, as far as i understand, we need to submit evidence for all the information we provide in the application. even for dependents. isn't it?
> 
> we are preaparing my spouse educational documents and all the employment documents as well. if so, degree certificate already comes in this list. am i correct?


Its is always better to give as many documents as you can....more the docs better the chances...In my case I uploaded all my wifes service letter,degree certificates,even transcripts etcs...but apart from all this its also better to get the letter from the college stating that the medium of instruction in english

Ideally the CO looks for your claims...for dependent spouse Co looks for marriage certificate,passport,birth certificate,degree certificate medicals and PCC.These would ideally suffice the requirement but a letter from college wd be a add on to support your case....I was advised by one of the forum member..it worked for him and it worked for me aswell..so I guess it should work for others...


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

kark said:


> Its is always better to give as many documents as you can....more the docs better the chances...In my case I uploaded all my wifes service letter,degree certificates,even transcripts etcs...but apart from all this its also better to get the letter from the college stating that the medium of instruction in english
> 
> Ideally the CO looks for your claims...for dependent spouse Co looks for marriage certificate,passport,birth certificate,degree certificate medicals and PCC.These would ideally suffice the requirement but a letter from college wd be a add on to support your case....I was advised by one of the forum member..it worked for him and it worked for me aswell..so I guess it should work for others...


yes. i have the plans to get that as well.
about to lodge the application.
probably will do in next week.
thanks


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys,

Following on the same query above, I have lodged my application last month citing my wife and son as dependents. Iam not expecting any points for her. Now, my wife has done her graduation in medium of Instruction, other than English. For that reason, she has written IELTS and got the score last week with an overall band of 5.5 but unfortunately with one section having score equal to 4. 

Question:

1. Does the overall score suffice and they consider it to be more than 4.5 ?
2. Does she need to get 4.5 in each individual section?

I am assuming that the above note 2 is true for functional English and is mandatory for Spouse having other medium of instruction. But, some where the google page landed me referring to note1. It gave me a sigh of relief for a while, but i wanted to confirm having the similar prob.

If note 2 is true, then again i have to make her to reapply for IELTS again and wait for score again. This again seems to take more time and crossing almost in to April mid.

Is there any other way? I didnt took that much effort for my IELTS rather going through vain for my Wife IELTS. 

Thanks!
Santhosh


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> letter from college/university is enough.
> 
> please check this page in skillselect site
> 
> Functional English


Would a high school certificate and letter stating English medium was used suffice this proof? Any idea?


----------



## amd (Mar 6, 2013)

kark said:


> if your claiming points for your spouse Skills then IELTS is mandatory...
> if you are looking only to add your spouse as a dependent and if your spouse is a graduate she need not write IELTS. If she can get a letter from her college/university that she studied stating that the medium of instruction is English that alone would do..If the CO does not accept then then you can request the CO for time till she writes the IELTS and obtains the results....In my cases I provided a letter from the college my spouse studied and CO accepted the same.



Hi, which consultancy did you refer to?


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Folks!! 

I have applied for 189 independent family visa. Expecting to get it by november 2014.

My wife is my dependent. Now she wants to take up Master's course in Electronics Engineering. Assuming that she will be having PR as my dependent, do she need to take IELTS exam to take admission in university ? If yes, what band ahe needs to score

Thanks!


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

kark said:


> if your claiming points for your spouse Skills then IELTS is mandatory...
> if you are looking only to add your spouse as a dependent and if your spouse is a graduate she need not write IELTS. If she can get a letter from her college/university that she studied stating that the medium of instruction is English that alone would do..If the CO does not accept then then you can request the CO for time till she writes the IELTS and obtains the results....In my cases I provided a letter from the college my spouse studied and CO accepted the same.



Hi Kark,

Can you please provide the format of the application which we have to get it from College/University

Thanks,


----------

